# Portlet, Servlet doGet und doPost



## kiesa747 (20. Sep 2011)

Hey,

ich habe 2 parameter : User und Pass die würde ich gerne zum servlet übergeben 

wenn ich die doGet methode benutze würde es so aussehen :

"link?User="+ausgaben aus textfield+"&pass"+ausgabe aus textfield


```
pass = DBPassword.getValue();
			user= DBName.getValue();
			
			
			Resource newPictureResource = new ExternalResource("http://localhost:8888/PieChart?UserName="+name+"&Password="+pass);
			Success.setSource(newPictureResource);
			editContent.addComponent(Success);
```

empfangen im servlet :

```
String UserName = request.getParameter("UserName");
		String Password = request.getParameter("Password");
```

habs getestet funktioniet.

wenn der UserName + password richtig sind wird ein "Success" bild gepostet.

wenn mans so macht kann man die parameter oben im browser sehen , das will aber wirklich keiner . 

meine Frage: wie würde die parameter übergabe an die Servlet methode "doPost" aussehen ?
die doPost methode sendet die parameter im hintergrund so das man die im "Direkt" im browser nicht sieht.

Info :
Software : eclipse
Portal : liferay
Portlet: Vaadin


----------



## maki (20. Sep 2011)

*verschoben*


----------



## SlaterB (20. Sep 2011)

die Empfängerseite mit Servlet scheint ziemlich irrelevant zu sein, genauso könntest du an einem nicht-Java-Server senden,
wie du zu senden hast, hängt von der Client-Software ab!, 

ich habe (zusätzlich zum Verschieben) noch Portlet in den Titel geschrieben,
und kurz nach Vaadin gesucht, aber ich persönlich kann es nicht sagen,


----------



## nillehammer (20. Sep 2011)

Du musst einen HTTP-Post absetzen. Das ist eine spzezielle Request-Methode (GET is eine andere). Am besten programmiert man das nicht selbst, sondern benutzt eine Bibliothek, die das macht, z.B. httpClient von Apache (HttpClient - HttpComponents HttpClient Overview)

// Edit: Ah ok, Du benutzt schon ein Clientframework. Hab ich erst nach SlaterB's Post verstanden. Dann bringt Dir mein Tipp wohl nichts.


----------



## kiesa747 (20. Sep 2011)

hab was vom vaadin gefunden :
beispiel

Formsender Application


src code :


FormsenderApplication.java in incubator/formsender/src/org/vaadin/risto/formsender ? Vaadin

die parameter werden zur einer JSP page geschickt  und ich brauch das der die parameter zum servlet schickt.


----------

